# hunting coyotes w/dogs ?



## yotey (Feb 7, 2006)

how do you hunt yotes w/dogs ? i was in the northeast regional coyote hunt in pa this past weekend & of the 23 yotes that were shot 5 were called & the rest were got with dogs ...how do you do this


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

it is pretty easy to do if you have the right size dog and a dog that knows what there job is. You want a dog that is about the size of a coyote (35-45lbs). The dog has to know to come back, that is the key. If the dog is to big then coyotes will stay away. If the dog is to agressive and chase the coyote but won't come back, have fun looking for your dog. There aren't many people that hunt with dogs here in ND but there are beginning to be more. They do work. All they do is act as a decoy, they bring the attention of the coyotes eyes to the dog and not the caller, allowing the caller to move a bit more freely, everything still applies as far as wind in your face, sun position, camo, etc. If your looking for the type of dog used PM me and i'll point you in a good direction.
xdeano


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

Most folks that use dogs on yotes, use hounds to run em.

In my neck of the woods we have a crew that run em every weekend and then some. They have permission from most everyone in the county to run their land. The dogs have radio tracking collars. Once a hound hits a track, they will monitor the dogs on the tracking device, or just listen to the direction they are running, listening to the baying. They Haul A$$ to the next road and get set up for the shot.

They are alot more effective than calling. This group smacks about 80 dogs a year. Blue Ticks, Walkers, Mountain Curs, you know - **** hound type dogs.

Great way to hunt, if you want to maintain a pack of loudmouth hounds all year! :run:


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey all,

We also have guys around here that run them with hounds and If I had my way it would be illegal. I bet I am about to irk some people here but here goes.

When I first started coyote hunting it was with a group of guys doing this and I realized pretty quick that while it is exciting and effective to a point, I also think it is a lazy mans way to hunt and lacks almost every element of sportsmanship or fair chase aspect there is. I hope I dont sound like I am preaching but I have watched coyotes be run right into the dirt by dog hunters. They always rotate in a fresh pack of dogs when the coyote crosses a road so the dogs are fresh but the coyote never gets a break until he holes up in a brushpile or culvert and then some lazy a$$ hunter has to get out of his warm pickup to walk in and shoot a coyote 5 yard inside a the culvert with a scoped high power rifle. Takes a hell of a shooter to make that shot uke:

Dont be fooled by the numbers they kill either. 80 coyotes is alot to kill in a year but Its also not just 1 or 2 guys killing that many. I will bet that is between 5,10 or even 15 guys using radios and other Do the math and find out each guy is getting somewhere between 5 on the low side to maybe 15 or 16 on the high side. I have never shot more than 10 coyotes in an entire year on my best year so I am no expert but I know there are guys on this site(the moderator for sure) that are killing at least that many but I may be wrong. I also believe I would have more success if it were not for dog hunters. I have called spots only to walk back to my truck and have trucks circling the section getting ready to dump the dogs in. I am thinking all the while that I got in clean, the wind was right, I thought I called a good set. I wonder why nothing came in? :******:

I also realize everyone has the right to hunt in the legal manor that they choose but I have also lost more that a few hunting spots because dog hunters knowingly allow their dogs to run on posted land that they know the landowner dont want them on and when the land owner says "I told you NO and I meant it" they say "well I cant control where they run" so the farmer/rancher cuts everyone off from hunting. It is just plain tresspassing and giving everyone a bad rap and costs me and others damn good calling/deer/pheasant spots. Just tired of burning boot leather while some "not so ambitious" hunters ruin things for others.

Oh and Waterspaniel, please know this is not at all directed at you or anyone else on this forum and I apologize if I made you think that at all but I will say to anyone that reads this that If this type of hunter is you nothing personal. I just dont think it takes much skill to hunt that way.
and it does more damage than good.

Sorry for the rant and long post but If you want to know about dog hunting this way, there it is.

jaybic


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't run a pack of dogs, just the one, she stays close and pulls in the coyotes just by sight. I don't run anywhere or use telemetry colars. Just me and the dog. Mt. Cur is what i have and they are wonderful dogs. very diverse.

as far as being "a lazy mans way to hunt" I still have to walk in to and out of an area, I still have to watch the wind, sun etc. Calling is still the same. The dog just helps me keep the coyotes eyes off of me when i have to move to take the shot. It allows me to take a clean and ethical shot every time.

I'm open to comments!

xdeano


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

I am a yote caller, but appreciate the dog men. My dad raised beagles- rabbit hounds that were well known in that circle. Darn good fox hounds as well. This was before we had yotes around here. Hound men are far from LAZY. It takes alot of work and training to get a good yote,****, bear, cougar, or rabbit dog. Fot them its not about the shot or the kill- its about listening to a good pack on the trail. I know hound men can upset some. In northen WI, the hound guys and the bait/archery guys in bear country absolutely despise one another. I get frustrated with the hound guys in my area that run yotes, cuz they get yotes on section where I hunt. But hey, thats our goal isnt it? We have to support other peoples hunting methods, or we are doing the job for the anti's! If you ever get the chance to accompany some guys with a pack on a bear,cougar,yote trail- by all means- tag along for the day.

Xdeano- Not many folks have Mountain Curs. You are a lucky man, best kept secret on the planet.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I know of only one guy who uses dogs, and he uses greyhounds. They have cages on the back of a flatbed pickup and drive aound the pastures...when they see a yote, they pull the rope and let'em run. My nephew goes with sometimes and he tells me its fun, but personnally, I don't see the sport or fun.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

xdeano,

I apologize and I should have been more clear. I have nothing whatsoever against guys calling and using dogs to do it and I am sorry if I make you think that. If I had the right kind of dog and knew how to do it right I would probably use a decoy dog to but thats not what I am referring to here.

What I am talking about is when 5 or 6 trucks full of hunters using radios and tracking collars surround a section and let loose a pack of coyote hounds, maybe as many as 10 and they chase the coyotes out of cover and accross open fields so the guys can shoot a 500 yard running coyote off the road, flinging centerfire bullets all over the place. When the coyote runs accross the road they will try to hit it with the truck(ive seen it happen)or jump out and shoot it or let loose a pack of fresh dogs to run it to death. Sooner or later when the coyote can go no longer it will hole up and be killed by the pack of dogs or shot out of a brushpile or culvert. Sometimes they give the dogs the slip or get down hole and thats it.

Hunters and dogs tresspass, drive trucks accross farm fields, dont pay attention to where they are shooting, maybe miss an hit a dog, and just about every other stupid thing they could do to pi$$ off landowners. Its dangerous and in my opinion a lazy mans way to hunt(and I know people will argue this)but that is just my own experience with that type of dog hunter.

I have no problem at all with a group of guys that get together and walk out sections like a deer drive to get coyotes. They are putting on miles just like anyone else but those that simply circle a section with radios while the dogs do the work will get no credit as accomplished coyote hunters from me.

Most callers take pride in having learned the skills they have and whether they kill 5 or 50 probably earned every one of them but to say "yeah, I shot 9, ran over 3, shot 4 out of culverts and the dogs ran 7 to death, and we wounded 14 that ran down dens or holes" is not sporting coyote hunting in my book.

Anyway, xdeano, I was not at all speaking about your decoy dog hunting style and again I apologize to you or anyone else that may have thought that. :beer:

jaybic


----------



## SWMinnesota (Dec 19, 2005)

Surfed the web for Mountain Cur pics. How in the heck do you use them as a decoy? They don't look anything like a coyote.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

Things used to be different. When I was a kid (not THAT long ago) my dad knew everyone, and the families for generations. We had permission and they did from us to run **** hounds whenever and where ever we wanted to. If you hit a track- the dog ran, where the **** took it. You shot it, and that was that. Now its all divided up, absent landowners. You dont know people like you used to. People disrespect people, land, and act like slobs, its a shame.

Dont dis the dog method. Thats one way of doing it. **** hounds run a **** til it trees, and it gets shot. same with bear. Beagles circle rabbits back to you and you shoot em. Thats how its done. The people we have to report and bear down are the slobs that dont respect the land, the law or the rights of others.

I wonder what the folks in the hunting dog forum have would say about this thread???


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Jaybic,

No Harm done. I understand what you are saying. Large packs can get annoying. I'm just glad that i only have a couple of dogs. One cur and the other a doschound.

SWMinnesota,

They are great decoys. All you really need for a decoy dog is something that is the same size or smaller, not to small that usually ends up a loosing battle. My dog is about 35lbs, maybe a bit more. but you also need a dog that has aggression towards coyotes, this is usually trained about 8-9 months of age, sometimes even 1 year depending on the size and aggression the dog has. The easiest way to do this is to get a coyote in a foothold trap (still living), let the dog sniff the coyote, shoot the coyote in the heart and let the dog get bit, after that the dog will do the rest during the coyotes last throws.

During this time of year coyotes have a lot of aggression towards other dogs in the area, mating season and even more during denning.

if i get a good pic with my camera phone i'll post it. I need to invest in a good digital camera.

xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

ok i'm back from taking a couple of pics. here ya go.

















she is still pretty young yet, but still has the instinct. I can't wait tell she is a few years old. By then i'll probably have another pup to train. Enjoy the pics. xdeano


----------



## SWMinnesota (Dec 19, 2005)

That's kind of cool. Never heard of that before.


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

I've got some friends that only hunt with hounds. They have killed 53 coyotes. Maybe more now I haven't talked to him in a week. He keeps wanting me to go but I won't. Can't bring myself to running one down on a snowmobile and shooting it. I couldn't shoot a bear out of a tree after hounds ran it either but to each his own. The area immediately arround my house has no dog pressure it's all private. They'll pay hell if i knew they turned their dogs loose here on purpose! Sometimes they will come onto my property but it's usually where the yote or bear chose to run. No fault of the dogs. The hunters are however allowed to also enter your property to retrieve their dogs but they cannot bring their weapons.


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

yotey said:


> how do you hunt yotes w/dogs ? i was in the northeast regional coyote hunt in pa this past weekend & of the 23 yotes that were shot 5 were called & the rest were got with dogs ...how do you do this


 If your talking about decoy dogs, the ones that go out and bring back the coyote, that's a whole different type of hunting. The hunter sits down and howls or calls and when the dog sees a coyote he goes out and entices the coyote or coyotes into to chasing him out of the country. The dog is trained to come back to his master with the coyote in pursuit. Very,very effective way to hunt. I have a well trained black mouth cur who does just that. Although more effective in Spring time it works in early fall on thru Feb. You don't want an aggressive dog to fight the coyotes, and you don't want the dog to go out too far. My dog got bit and is real respectful to the coyotes which has made him a good dog. He will come back on his own and I never have to worry about him going out too far or over a hill where a bunch of coyotes can get him down. Once you get one trained it is a lot of super action . Not all dogs make good decoy dogs and your lucky if you get a good one to work for you. It takes a lot of time and patience to train one. It works best if you can take your dog with one already started on coyotes. They pick it up pretty fast. I had mine out three days ago and when I walked in to call I spotted a coyote going away. My dog saw the coyote and went out and brought him right back to me. I never even had to call. It doesn't always happen that way but you can expect that type of action once in awhile.My dog looks just like Xdeano's dog. If I knew how to post pictures I would put some on here. Is there anyone who could help me?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Jerry,
Yeah definitly post a pic.
I went to Photobucket.com
It is free host and you can post a bunch of different pic on their site and they have an address just for making posts on forums just like this. it starts with 
IMG followed by the http.

They really are awsome dogs. I use my dog just like you use yours jerry.

xdeano


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

xdeano said:


> Jerry,
> Yeah definitly post a pic.
> I went to Photobucket.com
> It is free host and you can post a bunch of different pic on their site and they have an address just for making posts on forums just like this. it starts with
> ...


 My dogs is named Wiley and is a little over 4yrs. old. He works great and is a gentle as the come with kids. Spoiled rotten!!! I can't get out of the house without taking him. View my website at http:wileyonepredatorcalls.com or my email is [email protected]


----------



## houndsman (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW! There is a LOT of slams against hound hunters flying around on this thread!!! I just read this thread and it makes me just sick to think we have so many amongst us (as hunters) that are so quick to call all houndsman 'lazy' and 'lazy mans hunting' and 'using snowmobiles to run them down'.....

I have hunted with hounds for over 15years. I have NEVER used a snow machine to run down a coyote. I have many friends that hunt coyotes with hounds - I have NEVER seen them run one down (actually, I don't believe they have snow machines either!) If you think running hounds is the lazy man's way - then I cordially invite you to spend a week with me in the off season training hounds - when things are 'slow' - hehe, you simply have no idea..... If you saw guys running down coyotes with snowmobiles, then YOU SHOULD HAVE CALLED THE GAME WARDEN! You are as guilty as them - no grey area on this one. If you turn your head and just walk over to your computer and say that all houndsman are lazy - YOU ARE THE PROBLEM - not the houndsmen. I guarantee you that THIS hound hunter would have turned them in. It is interesting to note that a recent big bust of illegal hunters in ND was turned in by a houndsman - a close friend of mine. You are way out of line grouping him in with the slobs that you spoke of. He's a very ethical hunter, and dedicated houndsman. And he sure as heck ain't lazy.... That's just ridiculous to say. And he sure as heck won't stand by as others drive trucks and sleds after coyotes - he had the courage to make the call.

I have hunted a LOT behind my hounds and those of my friends. Yes, one savvy individual on this thread stated it nicely - it is ALL about the hounds. Maybe you won't shoot a bear or bobcat out of a tree - that's the great part about it - I can hunt the same bobcat many years in a row!!! Am I opposed to shooting them - heck no. Done it before, I'll do it again. You have to see how many times those hounds get smoked by bobcats or coyotes. The general idea on here is that you get game treed every time you loose the hounds - and , well, hehe - I'm here and telling you that it just doesn't work that way!! I've loosed hounds on a fresh lion track before sunup, and have still been walking that track at sunup the next morning! No snow machines or 7000.00 four wheelers and everything else..... hehe - let's just say that YOU SHOULD ACTUALLY DO IT before you MAKE GROSS GENERALIZATIONS ABOUT A GROUP OF DEDICATED HUNTERS.

And yes - I use tracking collars on all of my hounds when loose. I have found them as far as 13miles from where I dropped them. I offer no apologies for using the tracking collar - it is my RESPONSIBILITY to recover my hounds. They are expecting me to find them. They depend on me just like your dog(s) depend on you. Why in the heck would I want to lose them??? I don't need to use tracking collars to follow the hounds - that's what their voice box is for. But if you have hell bent hounds, they can get out of pocket real quick... and into trouble even faster.

Back up, take a breath, and think about the gross generalizations that your making about fellow outdoorsmen before you stuff it out on the internet for the uninformed anti to grab onto and use to further an agenda that does no good for either of us....


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

I am well aware of the hard work that goes into training a good pack of dogs houndsman. I've worked with beagles my whole life and also run ***** from time to time. As far as reporting violations is gets done. Tons of tickets are written here for trespassing and uncased weapons in vehicles or on snowmobiles for that matter. These hunters don't care! They'll have the money back in a day because some knucklehead will pay them a couple hundred bucks a day to go chase whatever. There are some very respectable hound hunters here. They make every attempt to keep theur hounds where they belong. With a ton of seasonal roads here that don't get plowed in the winter and 100 plus inches of snow annually snowmobile travel is there only option. And yes these guys will runalongside a coyote and shoot it from a sled. How do you prove they did it!


----------

